# scritching questions...



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

first scritching is the same a scratching, correct? second, how much pressure do you use when you do that? Buddy let me give her "pets" but i didn't know how hard to do so...


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes, scritching = scratching. Start out with a very light pressure, and when the bird is relaxed and enjoying it you can gently experiment with different amounts of pressure to see what she likes.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think of scritching as a combination of scratching and just petting. Sometimes I'll just more pressure/precision if I'm preening a bird who has a lot of pin feathers (and wants the sheaths removed -- sometimes they don't want new pins touched). Other times I'll just stroke the bird's head.  I wouldn't put too much thought into what you're doing -- just go by your instincts and her reactions. She'll let you know what she likes and dislikes.


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Just a reminder. If your bird indicates by body language.
squawking etc that it is not happy with what your doing
to a certain part of it's body. Move on to another area
ie, Some birds like head scratching but not patting. 
When the eyes close you know you've got the right spot.B.J.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You'll know if you're putting too much pressure or petting an area they don't like. Sweet Miss Allie bites and squawks at me all the time if I'm not scritching her just the way she wants it.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> When the eyes close you know you've got the right spot.


This is absolutely correct. Fluffing up the head and neck feathers is another sign that they like what you're doing.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Also, keep in mind that while some birds like unlimited amounts of scritching, other birds only like a small amount, and some birds don't like scritching at all. Your bird will teach you which category they fall in.


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Monte developed his love for scritching (who came up with the term scritching anyway??). At first he thought it was alright, but now he sits there like he's in heaven!! Sometimes I scritch from the front and put my index finger on the top of his head and use my thumb and middle finger to scritch both sides of his head. He loves that. And he loves it when I stroke his beak between my thumb and middle finger, and also under his beak. Birds...such sweeties. I only figured out by accident about him liking the beak stroking and liking under his beak stoked. Guess we are always learning.


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

thank you for all the help guys  sorry i havent posted back yet but she's moulting on her head so she may not have liked that very much. I'll just keep going slow and let her tell me what she likes. thanks guys


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree - when the eyes close, you know you've hit the sweet spot.

I love it when I pull him in close for scritches, he leans his head on my upper lip or cheek or chin and I can feel his little breath on my face.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> she's moulting on her head so she may not have liked that very much.


Yes, you do have to be careful about the pinfeathers!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Juju likes when I massage his pinnies gently, but I once tried to pick the sheath off one and he got very annoyed. Must be sensitive! I do notice that if I rub gently some of the sheaths just flake off on their own.


----------

